# At the suggestion of an acquaintance in here



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im bring here a question about a sim game I might be interested in buying,

Its called Vintage Farm Sim Saturday. It has a pic of a JD A from the back on one segment of U Tubes about it.

Although it touts being a game played with antique equipment, Im not sure all that's true.

If anybody would, would you, if it can be done, check and see if the equipment that a player can buy, includes really old time equipment. Pull type,, except perhaps, corn picker, cultivators, planter.
ALSO If it allow players to choose old time barns, outbuildings, ie grainery and corn cribs, 

IF this is not the place to ask this, I apologize, and am sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

The YouTube is called Vintage Farm Sim Saturday, but which actual GAME is it, what is the name of the actual GAME, I can't figure it out and I have several Sim Farm games!!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree all those youtube videos is Just Showing How To play the game, and is not the actual game itself, as you can't play anything from a Youtube Video.
I tried to search for that game under the name given but could not find any, but that doesn't mean it can not be bought. Somewhere on line.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! Talk about a thick Minnesota accent - uff-ta!
The game he was playing was Farm Simulator 2013


Looks like the variation may be this:
http://agricultural-simulator-historical-farming.en.softonic.com/#company_review
It appears there is a download of a free trial version on that page.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Harry Chickpea said:


> LOL! Talk about a thick Minnesota accent - uff-ta!
> The game he was playing was Farm Simulator 2013
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought that is what it was. 
I was trying to find out just what were the requirements as for a OS was. But I have a Mac and ANY website recognizes that, and I can NOT get the specs for Windows machines.
Websites like that KNOW just what kind of computer you are using, if a Widows or Mac. LOL
And as a side note I can't play it on my Mac. Ahhhhh


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope that's not it Harry. I have that one. Its lousy


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nope that's not it Harry. I have that one. Its lousy


No one is going to be able to help you until you find us the actual name of the game!! I did 1/2 an hour of google searches on Vintage Farm Sims games and all I came up with was the same as Harry found!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Type in your regular search bar, VINTAGE FARM SIM GAME SATURDAY, and youll find it., OR go to U Tubes and type in the above and youll find it.

OTHER than that< Im as, or more clueless than you guys. That's why I asked for help/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Type in your regular search bar, VINTAGE FARM SIM GAME SATURDAY, and youll find it., OR go to U Tubes and type in the above and youll find it.
> 
> OTHER than that< Im as, or more clueless than you guys. That's why I asked for help/


Well unless you have a *Special Gaming JOY Stick* this is not for you.

I did find THIS about I THINK is what you ar looking at.
This was in one of the Youtube descriptions: If this IS the game you are talking about it requires This::



> Get the PC version. Please. This is a simulator game and meant to be played on a PC, with a steering wheel joy stick game control--


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill, I spent 1 1/2 hours on the interweb looking for you tubes and couldn't find any.

Can you be more clear ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AK What game did you find, that required a joy stick??

Nope dad, Im dummer than a box o rocks when it comes to this stuff.

I have a nephew, that's a gamer. He ll find it. I just thought that if the wise ones in here could find out about iut, I wouldn't have to bother him.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> AK What game did you find, that required a joy stick??
> 
> Nope dad, Im dummer than a box o rocks when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> I have a nephew, that's a gamer. He ll find it. I just thought that if the wise ones in here could find out about iut, I wouldn't have to bother him.


It was under the description for this Youtube one.

[YOUTUBE]?v=C7m7T8jJZac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Didn't the you tubes kill them people in Benghazi?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> Didn't the you tubes kill them people in Benghazi?


No, no, no, The Tubes were a band in the late 70's and early 80's, they had nothing to do with Benghazi!!

[YOUTUBE]mQ_k_VG6Syc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, that's not the one AK, BUT the guys who made it, made the one im looking at. It has a picture of a JD A tractor from the back, as the pic displayed on U Tubes


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"The YouTube is called Vintage Farm Sim Saturday, but which actual GAME is it, what is the name of the actual GAME,"

"Nope that's not it Harry. I have that one. Its lousy"

Screenshot of the beginning of the Youtube video


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Itss I guess the one with the John Deere A in it. its from behind the A.

I don't know but what there all of the same game, just showing the different ways it can be played.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Itss I guess the one with the John Deere A in it. its from behind the A.
> 
> I don't know but what there all of the same game, just showing the different ways it can be played.


I emailed the guy who made the videos he said it is all Farm Simulator 13.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Brighton. Could you tell me the guys addy so I can find out how much it is?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Thanks Brighton. Could you tell me the guys addy so I can find out how much it is?


 You don't need that, here is the page to DownLoad the game.

And it is $24.99

http://www.farming-simulator.com/about.php?lang=en


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Thanks Brighton. Could you tell me the guys addy so I can find out how much it is?


Bill, he doesn't own it (as in created and sells the game), he just plays it, a LOT and makes videos about playing it!! Plus didn't you already say you and Farm Simulator 2013??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I own Agricultural historical Farming


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Id still like to ask him questions. Like

Does he think that my puter would play it, if it plays the game ive got

If the implements are all OLD, and pull type except maybe the for the cultivators, mower, which would have been usually mounted on the tractor back then.

IF all the implements needed to farm can be pulled by the JD/IHC tractors.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, Id still like to ask him questions. Like
> 
> Does he think that my puter would play it, if it plays the game ive got
> 
> ...


Here is what your machine needs to run this game.
System Requirements Windows Version (*)

*Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
2.0 GHz Intel or equivalent AMD processor

Nvidia Geforce 7600 Series, ATI Radeon X1600 graphics card or better (min 256 MB VRAM)

1 GB RAM == THAT MIGHT be a problem with your so called old PC, but tell us what you have and we will see, cause if you don't have that 1 GB of RAM, it will not even Load on the computer..
2 GB free hard drive space
Soundcard
DVD-ROM Drive*

Now put Your Specs of your PC on here the best you can, make, model number and any other information would be very helpful, and we will tell you if you can play this game.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AK I don't know any of that stuff. I took my puter to my Nephew a year or 2 ago, and he knew what it was/had. Told me, but I don't remember, and I doubt if he does. The only thing I can suggest is that if you would look at what it takes to run Agricultural Simulator, Historical farming, which, when it shows up has a olod Ford 8N looking at you, OR a OLD maybe AC from the side view. See what it takes to run it, and compare the 2. That's all I can suggest. Sorry.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If this is the game Well that is also 1GB of RAM or More depending on what you have Windows XP, or vista or 7

Pentium 2.0 GHz
1 GB RAM (2 GB &#8211; Vista/7)
Graphic card 256 MB (GeForce 6800 or better)
750 MB HDD
Windows XP/Vista/7


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, that's it. So, am I OK or not??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't see where what either game needed to operate were the same, from one game to the other? I mean the specs themselves were different.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I didn't see where what either game needed to operate were the same, from one game to the other? I mean the specs themselves were different.


Pretty much what I would want to know or worry about the the amount of RAM you have. That is how the game loads on the machine. If you only have 256 RAM in the machine or double that at 512mb no you can't even load it on the computer.
And without knowing how much you have I can't say one way or the other if you can run the game or not. as far as speed of the computer I am pretty sure you can play it, but also need to know what kind of graphics card you have in, as to whether it can handle that game. 

Sound card, yes, I am sure you have that.

And you SHOULD have a CD drive.
That game you want the Vintage Farming one does not say DVD so I would guess that would use the CD drive to load the game on.
But that other one that says DVD drive you would have to make sure you can Play DVD's. or can you only do CD's?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have Windows Xp

Are you saying that, this new game takes more of (whatever) than the game I currently have?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It looks like the only big difference is the way you play it.

One uses the CD drive and the DVD drive for the Farming Sim 13 one.

Other then that, yes it lOOKS pretty much the same, although it Does take a better graphics card to play the Sim 13 one, then the Agricultural Simulator, Historical farming one. But still may play just fine but not look the greatest.
So yes to play the Sim 13 farming one you have to have better and bigger things, The RAM is the same but not the graphics nor the Way you get it in the computer via the DVD drive.
Do you have a DVD drive? Can you or have you played a movie in your computer?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, never played a movie. Just the game. Thanks a lot for all your time and help.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I tried to buy the game with a WM Visa card. They said NO, to take it back to where I bought it. What they hay. WM aint gonna know anything about it. Ive already made other purchesses on it, so I know it works??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I called the CCC. They said that it was from a out of country merchant, and the Visa card only covers In Country purchases. Whaddia I do now?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you got a Debit card? you sure can use that. I use mine to buy things on the net.
But for most I use a Regular CC.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope, don't have one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AK, There selling them on E Bay now. Im working through them.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> AK, There selling them on E Bay now. Im working through them.


OK see what you can do there. If not that PM I can do what you asked.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AK, Ive tried to get a response from the seller 3 times. No go. I finally decided to buy the dang thing tonight, and take my chances. When I hit, (buy it now), a red sign came up saying, Sorry but the item cannot be bought as the seller is not taking offers or bids at this time.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> AK, Ive tried to get a response from the seller 3 times. No go. I finally decided to buy the dang thing tonight, and take my chances. When I hit, (buy it now), a red sign came up saying, Sorry but the item cannot be bought as the seller is not taking offers or bids at this time.


 Try the "Buy It Now" on this page. This is the one isn't it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FARMING-SIMULATOR-2013-for-PC-XP-VISTA-7-8-SEALED-NEW-/191044981732?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item2c7b2b13e4


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, the worrys over. I just bought it, Fri.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, the worrys over. I just bought it, Fri.


 Yeah --- Congrats....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Brighton, and especially you AK for helping and hanging on to helping me. Thanks a lot.


----------

